

IMac (Thunderbolt) outperforms most other desktops but one which is $200 cheaper - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2384879,00.asp

======
allwein
What they don't mention is that the competing $200 cheaper desktop also only
has a 23-inch screen.

